# One Batfan's build



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My effort at the 66 Batman. I used Tamiya gloss black dusted with Tamiya Mica Blue for cape, boots, cowl, and gloves, then sprayed with dull cote to tone it down (except for the shorts which always appeared more glossy in the show, I thought. Draw your own conclusions). I don't air brush so it came straight from the ol' rattle can. Brushed on sky grey for the tights. Great kit. Just replaced the Invisible Man as my favorite Moebius product. Apologies for overexposed iphone pics.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice Build. I think you hit the nail on the head ! Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup very nice indeed,just the way I remember him,I may just follow your example(if you dont mind) on the blue when mine arrives as it works well,got to say I like it a lot,well done
cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Holly cow ... Batman !


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. As noted, I did this with rattle cans. Someone skilled with an air brush could use the same paints to achieve a better likeness.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm going to do it with a more purple-ish cowl. The stretch satin used on it would alway make the dye come out looking more purple.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

You did a great job on the fleshtones.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Cwolfman. I hate to admit it, but the process I used is ridiculously simple. I just sprayed the face with Tamiya flat flesh, then washed it with a color of Ceramcoat that I found at Wal-Mart called Tuscan red. Then I put a bright red wash on the lips and other highlights. The face on the kit is really detailed and that really helps with the look.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks great.It seems that you have the right colors for the cowl and cape especially.Details on the face looks good as well.:thumbsup:


----------

